# samsung gear s2 question?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i have a samsung galaxy s6 edge plus mobile phone that i bought from the usa from uk ebay i live in the uk kettering northamptonshire area

i am after buying a samsung gear s2 smartwatch that i can pair with my mobile phone so i want the 3g version that will work in the uk i want to use my existing mobile phone number for the watch as well i dont want to take out a 2nd contract my provider is virginmedia

can anybody tell me what specific gear s2 watch do i need with a link to it if possible please thank you

need help asap please?


----------

